# Apple Plans : synchronisation des favoris



## bluetooth (15 Février 2018)

Bonjour,

Je rencontre toujours des problèmes de synchronisation des favoris PLANS : un nouveau favori sur iPhone n'est pas toujours visible sur iPad ou sur mon macbook... Quel que soit l'appareil sur lequel je fais une création...
Je déconnecte iCloud sur mon macbook pour repartir de zéro : je lis "0 favori" alors.
Je reconnecte ensuite pour retrouver les favoris d'origine du macbook... mais toujours pas ceux des appareils iOS !!!

C'est le seul problème de Synchro que je rencontre : tout le reste est nickel, évènements, calendriers, contact, notes...

Je tourne en rond et ne sais pas comment corriger. Si quelqu'un peut m'aider... MERCI.


----------



## cx3 (15 Février 2018)

Désolé, mais chez moi ça marche très bien dans les deux sens (10.13.3 sur le MacBook et 11.2.5 sur le X). Tu peux essayer d'envoyer un favori manuellement, ça débloquera peut-être le bouzin ou carrément réinstaller Plans sur iPhone. Il y a souvent des pertes de préférences sur l'iPhone qui s'arrange comme ça. Ou pas.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Février 2018)

bluetooth a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je rencontre toujours des problèmes de synchronisation des favoris PLANS : un nouveau favori sur iPhone n'est pas toujours visible sur iPad ou sur mon macbook... Quel que soit l'appareil sur lequel je fais une création...
> Je déconnecte iCloud sur mon macbook pour repartir de zéro : je lis "0 favori" alors.
> ...



J'ai parfois ce problème aussi


----------

